# dvd player not working on macbook



## maya919

A dvd was stuck in the drive which eventually came out, now the player doesn't work. it accepts a dvd but it doesnt recognise it and an icon does not come up on the screen. is there a way to check if the device is working properly or a way to repair?


----------



## sinclair_tm

Even when a disk isn't in the drive, you can goto the Apple icon in the upper left, and select about this mac. then in that windows, click the more info button. Now you have the system profiler. in the left side there is a list of Mac parts. One will say disk burning. Click on that and it should tell you what drive you have. If nothing comes up, then the drive is completely bad. If it does show up, then you need to stick a disk in, and now it should tell you what kind of disk is in it. If not, you can open the disk utility in the utility folder in the application folder. and see if the drive or disk is listed in the left side. if not, the the drive's guts are bad, and the best course of action is to replace it.


----------



## macthorough

..also, you should reset the PMU or SMU and reset PRAM. Then you should see if you can boot to the install disks that came with the computer. You can try booting to the install disks by holding the c key after the startup chime or thru startup manager. If you're not able to it's going to need repair. If you can boot the install disks, then do an archive and install so before you do anything backup you data...

If your mac is less than 1 yr old than you can have it repaired for free by apple. Also if it's less than 1yr old should and could get the applecare protection plan.


----------



## satina

sinclair_tm said:


> Even when a disk isn't in the drive, you can goto the Apple icon in the upper left, and select about this mac. then in that windows, click the more info button. Now you have the system profiler. in the left side there is a list of Mac parts. One will say disk burning. Click on that and it should tell you what drive you have. If nothing comes up, then the drive is completely bad. If it does show up, then you need to stick a disk in, and now it should tell you what kind of disk is in it. If not, you can open the disk utility in the utility folder in the application folder. and see if the drive or disk is listed in the left side. if not, the the drive's guts are bad, and the best course of action is to replace it.


Hi, thanks for the info in this post. I followed all your steps and the disk DID show up in Utilities in the left hand side of disk utilities. So now what, can it be fixed and if so how? Thanks Satina


----------



## sinclair_tm

This thread is 3 years old. Please start a new one with your problem so we can best help you.


----------

